# Desk & Wall clocks - pictures



## BabyJoe

I'd say that nobody here *needs* a wall or desk clock, as timekeeping devices are not lacking 

Nevertheless, post your pics, suggestions or interesting stories!

Mine, a novelty 'memento mori' quartz wall clock from MJW:








One I was thinking about buying, and then came up with the idea for this thread (Ikea Bondis):
View attachment 13912635


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Have several wall clocks, but this cheap one I like because of great legibility.
Want to get Seiko in the future.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

With a dive bezel :-D


----------



## NocturnalWatch

BabyJoe said:


> With a dive bezel :-D


Of course! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

I agree... you don't "need" a desk clock 🕰.... unless of course, it's hand built, with color rotating led lights, using nixie tubes hand selected from your birth year! 🤘






View attachment 13914463


----------



## BabyJoe

Those tube clocks have a real cyberpunk feel!


----------



## Barge

Seiko world clock.


----------



## Barge

nice nixie clock


----------



## Dshirts74

Barge said:


> nice nixie clock


Thanks! It's in my living room and I love it.


----------



## Watch19

Seiko weather station:


----------



## Nokie

Very cool clocks, everyone!


----------



## BabyJoe

Do you hang it sideways, or is that just the photo?


----------



## s2sera2

This is about as close as I'll come to the real deal!


----------



## John MS

A eastlake style Gilbert Thespian circa 1900.


----------



## lostboys

Dshirts74 said:


> I agree... you don't "need" a desk clock 🕰.... unless of course, it's hand built, with color rotating led lights, using nixie tubes hand selected from your birth year! 🤘
> View attachment 13914445
> View attachment 13914463
> 
> View attachment 13914467


so cool! I really like one in my room, may i ask if you sell this ?


----------



## lostboys

My most favourite desktop clocks


----------



## Dshirts74

lostboys said:


> Dshirts74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... you don't "need" a desk clock 🕰.... unless of course, it's hand built, with color rotating led lights, using nixie tubes hand selected from your birth year! 🤘
> View attachment 13914445
> View attachment 13914463
> 
> View attachment 13914467
> 
> 
> 
> so cool! I really like one in my room, may i ask if you sell this ?
Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't know the rules of the forum on this one. Clearly I wasn't presenting this as something "for sale." But to answer your question...could they be sold?... Sure. But I'm not soliciting this as a product.


----------



## CRAwriter

Dshirts74 said:


> I agree... you don't "need" a desk clock 🕰.... unless of course, it's hand built, with color rotating led lights, using nixie tubes hand selected from your birth year! 🤘
> View attachment 13914445
> View attachment 13914463
> 
> View attachment 13914467


Thats some Back to the Future stuff there.


----------



## ned-ludd

Lots of clocks in this thread over on f5: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/24-hour-clocks-4607861.html


----------



## scandalpk

Nice Clocks, I like these so much.


----------



## yankeexpress

there is an online clock version of the Gavox Aurora I use on my old repurposed iPad as a wall clock running this app:

Gavox demo

So the screen looks like this:


----------



## Sporkboy

My vintage GE desk clock.









The wall clock at a local coffee shop.


----------



## Sporkboy

F-91W desk clock with 3D printed parts.


----------



## Bauhus

Seiko QHL062Y

View attachment 13981325


----------



## HerrNano

I found a Bulova in a back office at work. It really made me chuckle.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

I made this over 30 years ago; the plans came from a book "Make Your Own Working Paper Clock".










I hacked the design quite a bit; the paper is much thicker than that supplied in the book, the power spool is about 1/3 the design size and made of a paper tube over a wooden dowel with a coil spring as the ratchet. I did this to increase the reserve to almost an entire day so it would still be running when I returned to work the following morning.

I had to up the weight to compensate for the smaller spool; what you see is a lead chip from planing block of lead on a planer (they were taking about 1/2 inch off at a time). I also hard faced all the gears and pivot points with crazy glue (model aircraft type). The black lines running down the sides are tuner string for old school radio tuners where you crank and the pointer goes across; I needed to gusset it up to take the extra weight and it doesn't stretch as it's made of fiberglass. The shiny stuff on the pallet fork is FOSR or Flexible Optical Surface Reflectant, a material used to cover spacecraft radiators so they dump heat well. The plastic on the surface is very close to Teflon in nature.

It keeps regular time; I think this week it only lost a couple minutes. It does change with the weather though. It stops on occasion when things slip out of alignment and curiously enough, when the furnace shuts off after the first run in the morning.


----------



## John MS

Neat 1 day clock. I would imagine the timekeeping variability in a paper movement is even greater than an old wooden movement.


----------



## signum8

Here's a nice wide-angle shot of my Waltham A-11 cockpit clock. Desktop was a bit cluttered so I tried an empty shelf.


----------



## signum8

That coffee shop clock is pretty cool. It reminds me of railway platform clocks I've seen in Japan.b-)

Coffee shops and railways. My goal is to revisit Shinjuku Station.

Gene


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

John MS said:


> Neat 1 day clock. I would imagine the timekeeping variability in a paper movement is even greater than an old wooden movement.


It's surprisingly good. Here in California we get nine months of dry weather and during that time, I rarely have to adjust the rate. In the wintertime I'm always making corrections. Of course, the minute hand gets nudged a bit from time to time. The lack of a dial makes it less of a bother.


----------



## Second

John MS said:


> Neat 1 day clock. I would imagine the timekeeping variability in a paper movement is even greater than an old wooden movement.


I was thinking the same, but if this is anything like a competition then self-made clocks surely win by default!


----------



## Second

Small striking pendulum clock kept for remembrance. The mark on face is little-known Primavesi Bros. I found the shop where the clock was purchased some time between 1870 and 1956.


----------



## Jo Hande

This clock is limited to 125Kg, so be aware!







Jo


----------



## FarmKid

Clock I found for free at work.


----------



## FarmKid

My other clock at my desk.


----------



## Leonine

This is hanging in my son's room.


----------



## HerrNano

Jo Hande said:


> This clock is limited to 125Kg, so be aware!
> View attachment 14360089
> 
> Jo


I'm embarrassed to say that this took me a long time to figure out. "40...50...60, 61, 62...what?"


----------



## Island-Time

not to be excluded; the kitchen timer


----------



## Island-Time

Reminds me of the Rolex sub version that you see in “Federico Talks Watches”. I didn’t know that this was a thing


----------



## Island-Time

Island-Time said:


> Reminds me of the Rolex sub version that you see in "Federico Talks Watches". I didn't know that this was a thing


^^meant to be attached to the rather cool looking seamaster wall clock above.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Wednesday All!
Some really cool clocks posted so far!

Have had this forever and really enjoyed it. Nice classic and clean dial. Very easy to read.


----------



## Mjj1543

A selection of mine; a repro radio room clock, an old physics lab timer, and a Thomas Haller wall clock from the late 1920’s. I’ve rebuilt them all.


----------



## feelasopher

Sorry, pics are loading sideways...I'll be back if I can figure out why...


----------



## Sporkboy

Boston, MA South Station Train Terminal


----------



## stbob

Got me a TimeGyro alarm clock for the bedroom, needed something i can easily see in the dark. Runs on batteries, manufacturer claims it'll run over a year on 4 AA batteries... ⏰


----------



## Lonewuf

George Nelson Ball Clock hanging in the family room.










I tend to be very black-and-white in my decorating aesthetic (literally), and my girlfriend wanted a pop of color. So I bought the clock and two Mondrian prints to go with it.


















A few months ago my GF was visiting a friend and showing her pictures of the house - LSS, her friend had an unused, unwanted replica Ball Clock that she gave my GF, so that one's now hanging in the guest room.


----------



## roadcykler

Just got this today. Nothing fancy, a vintage Westclox electric, but I love the style.


----------



## VincentG

Both of these are hanging in our living room


----------



## capitalEU

Sporkboy said:


> Boston, MA South Station Train Terminal


Nice one!
So... is the station your office? 😁


----------



## Lonewuf

Had to put this guy away for the winter this weekend. He hangs on the side of the house when the weather's warm enough to use the pool. We're in the low to mid 80's now, but we live in the desert so everything's relative.

Left sub dial shows humidity and right one shows temp. Pic taken during the summer when it was 30% and 110 F respectively.

Surprisingly accurate for a $60 clock bought off Amazon.


----------



## Eyeski

Barge said:


> Seiko world clock.


I like the blue second hand.


----------



## slopingsteve

I got this for Aus$1.50 at a pop shop - Oz for charity shop - while visiting family a couple of years back. It wasn't working but I had taken a small box of tools along just in case (sad b*******d) and I got it going after dinner one day while we were there. It has worked since then up to a couple of days ago when it needed a bit more TLC. When I opened it up this time I noticed the make was Imhof, and that was a nice surprise.


----------



## John MS

That Imhof has a neat 1930's look. Good catch.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Mjj1543 said:


> A selection of mine; a repro radio room clock, an old physics lab timer, and a Thomas Haller wall clock from the late 1920's. I've rebuilt them all.


Wow, the Smith clock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

My newest clock, found this one in Southern Switzerland. My first Panerai.


----------



## Silvire

Some veyr handsome clocks here indeed.


----------



## slopingsteve

Bought at a village fete. I'm pretty sure the owner didn't know that his wife had put it in the sale. Either that or he had died, anyway my good fortune for 60p. Amazingly the bakelite bezel is still unbroken and the clock works. It is known as a paperweight clock, the crystal is a large magnifying chunk of glass. Made in the US in 1936 I think certainly before the initial space adventures. Probably my favourite and best buy from a church fete.
Westclox made some great looking clocks.


----------



## the astronomer

well, i just found a really nice astronomical clock that is the main attraction when people come into my office, made out of composite wood by a nice fellow i met at an exhibition in Romania.. Continuous seconds hand movement and totally silent (it is my main dealbraker request) and looks really great at night


----------



## rationaltime

That does look interesting.
Andromeda by Constantin Dardi

Available in two sizes, 35 cm and 55 cm.
Which size did you get?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Chris Stark

I wouldn't mind owning this desk clock:


----------



## the astronomer

rationaltime said:


> That does look interesting.
> Andromeda by Constantin Dardi
> 
> Available in two sizes, 35 cm and 55 cm.
> Which size did you get?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


The 55 one, because it sits on an empty wall, so it fills it nicely.. The funny thing is that I caught quite a few clients looking above my head while talking, as it sits on the wall behind my chair )
I will move it to the waiting room if this stuff happens again, because they should really pay attention to what I am telling them


----------



## Hogan

My bathroom clock...


----------

